# Pork Tenderloin?



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Was going too BBQ this past weekend! This cut of meat just looked Good. The Pork Tenderloin! Would you want too BBQ this? Bake? Either 1? All I know is that it looked Good! Any suggestion's appreciated. Thank's!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I will typically slice it in 3/4 - 1" medallions.

Then sprinkle the following spices on each side:

kosher salt
black pepper
paprika
cumin
celery seeds
cinnamon
coriander
dried basil
dried oregano

Then layer them in a container. As you place them drizzle a little bit of maple syrup and olive oil over each layer.

Allow to sit in fridge at least 3 hours. I've gone as long as 2 days.

Remove from fridge and allow to come up to room temperature.

Grill over medium heat.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I forgot to mention:

onion powder
garlic powder

oops.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

i butterfly the tenderloin by it's length - toss it in a ziploc bag with a commercial marinade (lot's of em out there -- we like the Haiwaan flavor, or teriyaki, or hot & spicy) or make your own marinade -- let meat marinade for minimum of 30 min. --but, like Oki said, longer is better, if you have the time. (actually many of the commercial marinades are called "30 minute marinades")
Grill - medium heat - brushing with marinade as needed -- about 20-30 min. 

i garnish with heated pineapple chunks from a can & sauteed cherry tomatoes -- looks pretty!


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Slice it about a 1" thick. Bread it in your favorite breading and pan fry it. Put this on biscuits for breakfast or put it on a bun with some bbq sauce, onions and mustard and you have an amazing sandwich.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I usually keep it very simple w/ this cut of meat. Grind up garlic, rosemary, salt, pepper, worstershire sauce, then drizzle in some oilive oil to make it a little paste, cover the meat w/ this paste then grill. If you line a little heat, add jalepenos, or hot sauce of your choice.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I cook mine in a rotisserie oven I sprinkle Mrs. Dash all over the entire roast, squire the roast then cook the roast for an hour.

It has good flavor and is quit moist.


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

I Butterfly mine like Fishinmama and marinate in KC Masterpiece Ginger Teryaki Marinade ( Got everything I used to put in my sweet marinades already in it ) bout 30 minutes to an hour ( You are marinating to add flavor not to tenderize the meat it is very tender already ) . While I am waiting I take a fresh pineapple and 1/4 it lengthwise leaving the leaves attached. Then cut out the core and slice out the pineapple in one piece right along the rind. Marinate these with the same sauce. Get a little rice going in a rice cooker ( Asian style white rice is best , Wash it thoroughly to get the starch out and cook it so it stays sticky not dry ) Now start to grill your pineapple first so you have time to get the sugar to crisp on the outside ( CRISP not Charcoal burnt !! this is done slowly and over medium heat. ) Then lay out your tenderloin on the hot grill and sear the outside to keep the juices in and move to medium heat to finish off . Slice the tenderloin like you would a London Broil and layer it over the rice, Put the pineapple sections back in the hulls and slice through the cooked pineapple and serve in the pineapple boats with the leaves attached . Try eating the pork with a chunk of grilled pineapple is outrageous ! A great add on is some Cajun Grilled Shrimp ! The spice offsets the sweetness verry well


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*Medallions of Pork in Dijon Sauce*

Slice tenderloin into medallions, lay out on a platter and coat *one side only* with Dijon mustard and add salt and pepper. Saute in olive oil until *almost* done, allowing mustard and meat "dregs" to accumulate in pan. Remove medallions to a platter and set aside. Deglaze the pan with about 3/4 cup white wine of your choice, add some more mustard to the pan, as well as some crushed capers and stir and reduce. Add one pint of heavy whipping cream and stir to blend and return meat to pan with sauce. Continue to simmer until sauce thickens. Serve with Basmatti Rice and saute'd summer squash. The sauce is great over the rice as well as the meat!


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Hmmmm!!*

Man do these Recipe's sound good. Thank's again! Can't wait too try one out.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I usually cut the tenderloin into 1 inch thick medallions and then give them a quick dunk (1/2 hr) in Italian dressing then put em on the grill. Grill until medium/rare and serve with baby veggies like carrots, summer squash and zucchini.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

id hit it with a dry rub, and slap it in the grill


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

sportsracer -- tried that mustard/wine/cream sauce tenderloin tonite -- (i didn't have capers, so we did without), but it was AWESOME --family loved it -- thanks!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

fishinmama said:


> sportsracer -- tried that mustard/wine/cream sauce tenderloin tonite -- (i didn't have capers, so we did without), but it was AWESOME --family loved it -- thanks!


And you didn't invite me up for dinner??? Hey, glad you liked it! Not all that hard to make, but tastes like you slaved over it all day! The capers just kind of "set off" the sauce with a slight tang. Some grocery stores put the capers in different sections. Some put them in the "pickle" section, some in the ethnic food section, and some near the spices. The small "non-parriell" (SP.) I like best, but there isn't much difference in taste between those and the larger ones. Also, I use a wok to do mine, but use a "clad" one or a non-stick one because of the wine, mustard and other acidic food, which will take the "seasoning" off the regular steel wok.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

i know what capers are -- just didn't have em on hand & wasn't gonna run out for em at the last minute -- anyway, it was good! 
will pick up capers for my larder next grocery run!
thanks for the recipe


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

fishinmama said:


> i know what capers are -- just didn't have em on hand & wasn't gonna run out for em at the last minute -- anyway, it was good!
> will pick up capers for my larder next grocery run!
> thanks for the recipe


You got it!!! Anytime!!!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

*Pork and Crock Pot Recipes...Cooks While Your Out Fishing!!*

Cook it in crock pot with BBQ sauce, Sweet Baby Rays is good, with or without honey. Set it at medium and let it cook for 5 hours until the meat is so tender it melts on the bun.

Otherwise crock pot and some decent kraut with dill seed, only barrel cured variety. Try adding half a decent beer too! Boil brats or dogs in beer (or rootbeer), yummy! (Or skip the brats and dogs and drink the beer.)

Pork with carrots, other veggies and one or two cans of mushroom soup, a little water in the crock pot for a few hours.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Well!*

Grilled some Tenderloin today! Nothing Fancy, Dry rub like Lip Ripper said. After cooked. Cut up into piece's. White Corn Tortilla's little splash of Lime. Mom's Super Hot ( Too Dam Hot) Sauce . Bam! Tenderloin Taco's.


----------



## jlk0007 (Apr 30, 2008)

Take a cajun injector (whatever your favorite flavor) inject the tenderloin until the marinade is oozing out of all the holes. Place tenderloin in roasting pan, smother with saurkraut and bake. when done you can cut into "chops" or shred for a "pulled" pork effect. MMMMM. now im hungry


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I double butterfly mine, put an olive tappenade in the cuts, fold the meat over and tie it off. Afterwards, liberally apply a mop consisting of dijon mustard, white wine (or bourbon), mustard seeds, cardenom, pepper, salt, cayenne, paprika, brown sugar(or molasses), and whatever else I feel like putting on it. After that, it's into the smoker for a few hours with some pecan logs. Comes out pretty good. Can do the same in the oven, still tastey even without the smoke.


----------

